

Rajeev Motwani - INDIAN who helped found Google & many other Startups - techaddict009
http://alumniconnect.wordpress.com/2013/09/10/rajeev-motwani-there-wasnt-a-startup-he-didnt-love/

======
thex86
What was the need to capitalize INDIAN in this? Or is this one of those posts:
"ZOMG!! SO PROUD HE IS INDIAN!!!!"

